# Journey fans:What do you think of THIS tattoo?



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure how many Journey fans are out there but I certainly am one(from 1978 to 86-after that I have cooled somewhat as Steve Perry was the best singer). What do you think of this splendid tattoo?? I find it one of the best I have seen and very unique not to mention quite detailed. A mixture of the Captured album and Departure as well.










Jim


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I listened to Journey long time ago. I considered Neil Schon as very melodic rock guitarist and Perry classic AOR voices. Haven't listen to their new Filipino vocalist though.

No idea on your tattoo but it's looks great.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

laugh.. I havent listened to Journey in years. I must admit however... that I was very taken by the ESC4P3 album in my youth. I used to build my own speakers and was very much into my stereo gear, eq... amp...turntable... all of it. Hey - Im not ashamed... I think I was a freshman in highschool when that album came out - and the guitars on 'Dont Stop Believin' sounded fantastic shaking the walls of my house. Stone in Love? great song...

"Those Crazy nights, I do remember... in my youth...
I do recall, those were the best time... most of aaaa-ooo-aaaalllll." 

I also like their older stuff. Anytime. Lights. Etc. Good guitar driven Power-Pop. Sort of Like Boston with a little extra bubble gum.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Their best years were 78-85 IMHO. Neal Schon is still one of the best guitarists in the business and is still do0ing session work for others as well as touring with the newer Journey lineup.
The "new" voice behind the band is just a Perry clone that sounds frighteningly like Steve and therefore does not lend much to the band. I don't dislike the man but why try to retain a twin of Perry? I liked the former two singers before Arnel and in some ways wish things worked out.
Oh well. I will still remain a dedicated fan nonetheless. The tattoo is one of 4 that picture parts of my life. I also have Mahler represented as well.

Jim


----------

